# Buttons untereinander?



## A3XX (21. Nov 2004)

Hi

Da ich noch relativ neu mit Swing angefangen habe verstehe ich noch nicht allzu viel davon  :lol: 
Also nun wollte ich drei Buttons in einem JPanel untereinander darstellen. Doch wenn ich sie einfach zum Panel hinzufüge, werden sie nebeneinander angezeigt.

Wie kann man die untereinander ausgeben?


----------



## foobar (21. Nov 2004)

```
this.getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1));
this.getContentPane().add(new JLabel("1"));
this.getContentPane().add(new JLabel("2"));
```


----------



## Roar (21. Nov 2004)

das köntne dir weiterhelfen: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/layout/


----------

